# Tell me about Sheffield!



## Callie (Aug 15, 2006)

err thats it really, I have to go up there from that there London for a course next month - is there anything I should escape from the course to go and see/do? what is the place like in general?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't go to Attercliffe at night.

No 1 buffet not bad for chinese food or if you want real chinese food PM me and I'll sweep you off to a dim sum restaurant one lunch time.(assuming you are as female as your user name suggests - any suggestion of me being gay will ruin my chances with that nice chinese waitress  )

read this or post a thread on it asking for ideas.
http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/index.php

Hope it's handy


----------



## wiskey (Aug 15, 2006)

it has trams


----------



## BassJunkie (Aug 16, 2006)

It's Hilly, the Leadmill is ace, is close to the beautiful Peak district.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

BassJunkie said:
			
		

> It's Hilly.



Same as rome but not as italian


----------



## Firky (Aug 16, 2006)

watch out for trams!


----------



## Firky (Aug 16, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> it has trams



damn you!!


----------



## soulman (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> watch out for trams!




Good idea
http://www.sheffieldtoday.net/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=58&ArticleID=1621776


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2006)

Cotton & guns


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 16, 2006)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Cotton & guns



eh? don't you mean steel and guns?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> err thats it really, I have to go up there from that there London for a course next month - is there anything I should escape from the course to go and see/do? what is the place like in general?



Ye gods don't do it; it's a shithole of a city. I had to drive up there, with a colleague, for work a few months ago and hated every fucking moment we were there. It should be renamed Crappy Chav Town.

Thankfully we had the pleasure of going to Brum afterward which took the edge of. Ahhh Brum, now there's a cool as fuck city...


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 16, 2006)

I lived there for 2 years in the early 90's.  Loved the place.  Fuck knows what there is to do there these days though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2006)

I lived there 96-99, it's a great city. Again, not sure what's going on these days though.


----------



## Stig (Aug 17, 2006)

Go to the Fat Cat pub. It's great! 

As it happens we're going to sheffield this weekend to see my mates and go to Shefstock, no idea what that's going to be like. (Like the membership thing thouigh  )

If I see anything interesting in Sheffield I'll post it when I get back.


----------



## Callie (Aug 17, 2006)

Most excellent  Im not sure how much time Im actually going to have free to have a look around though


----------



## Error Gorilla (Aug 18, 2006)

Cotton and guns was Steve Coogan's description of Manchester. Thankfully Sheffield isn't that bad - yet - for years it had the crime figures of a rural area, but I'd stay clear of Attercliffe and Pitsmoor for a start.

Richard Hawley describes Sheffield as a "post-industrial call-centre shithole," but he lives there and loves the place. I lived in Sheffield for a few years; the city centre is undergoing one of those regeneration programmes that Manchester and Leeds went through a decade ago. God-awful "city living" apartments are springing up everywhere and work's just begun on a 32 storey tower with Terence Conran designed interiors. The city centre was licked to a splinter by the opening of Meadowhall in 1990, a huge out-of-town shopping centre, but new stores are beginning to open once again if you're into that kind of thing. I think a big new H&M has just opened, or is about to; in 2009 a whole new double-level street will be built on the site of the current John Lewis. Speaking of which, go and stand at Coles Corner whilst listening to Hawley to complete the experience; he'll have probably won the Mercury Music Prize by the time you're there.

Anyway, fuck all that shit, which just means Sheffield will lose it's individuality too. Where the city really scores is the landscape. It's built on seven hills, has some spectacular views and the south west of the city is gorgeous. Head out to Foxhill and the Peak District, Stannage Edge, Surprise View, Forge Dam. Buses regularly run from the city centre, along Ecclesall Road - the coolest street in Sheffield chock full of bars and restaurants and cool little shops.

If you like swanky bars full of braying twats, and fancy paying almost double the price of a what a plate fish and chips costs in London, take yourself off to Forum or Sola. If you've got a soul, eschew all that and head to Fagans on Broad Lane; it's like stepping back in time to 1960 or try the Dog & Patridge on Trippet Lane.

Go to Kelham Island to see the brewery; it's a man-made island in the River Don and there's the Abbeydale Industrial Hamlet if you want to see the industrial origins of city that can lay claim to helping shape the world. There's the Showroom, the largest independent cinema outside of that there London and there's the Crucible and Lyceum theatres. The Winter Gardens are beautiful, as are the Botanical Gardens and the Peace Gardens (the latter is the site of a church that was flattened during WWII). There's more parks than you could possibly cover; Sheffield's the greenest city in the UK, with a third of the city in the Peak District. Parkhill is the largest listed building in Europe, a huge social housing scheme that has fallen into disrepair and has been flogged off to private developers. It's huge, and dominates the city centre; you can't miss it... if you like Modernist architecture, of course.

Oh, and there's the Millennium Galeries, the Graves Art Gallery, the Cultural Industrial Quarter and Weston Park Museum for cultural stuff. Division Street is cool; look out for the sex shop - Jarvis Cocker once fell out of a window above it trying to impress a girl.

And yes, there's trams. Sheffield's fucking ace.

Oh and Sheffield United too.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 18, 2006)

Lived there for 3 years - loved it!

Glad to hear that Fagans is still going and still unspoilt.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Aug 18, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Lived there for 3 years - loved it!
> 
> Glad to hear that Fagans is still going and still unspoilt.



It is a great city, with a real sense of warmth and - at the risk of sounding trite - it's got a soul to it. Tom and Barbara are still behind the bar at Fagans plying Hawley with Guinness. I was in there the other day. A bloke walked in, went up to the bar to order his usual and said "I've just done one of those IQ tests," to which Barbara responded "Oh. Did you fail?"


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 19, 2006)

Fagan's is alright.  I prefer the Rutland 

(mr gorilla seems to have covered most of the salient points regarding the bestest city in the UK outside of London - I've been here for 4 years and it's mint)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> it has trams


Trams that make under-16s pay the full fucking fare cos they're not from Sheffield


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2006)

I do like it though, it feels quite small but has a big heart...a good buzz about the place.  Plus - you've got the Peaks on the doorstep


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 23, 2006)

Error Gorilla said:
			
		

> Oh and Sheffield United too.


And don't forget Sheff Utd!!


----------

